# UPDATE ON MATT!!!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great miracle! He's awake, not interactive yet but the doctor said to get him
a dry erase board and he will be writing soon. 
I cannot tell you how grateful his mom and everyone who loves Matt is for all the 
prayers he's received. 
Tonite he held a pen!
Please keep praying for brain injury healing, spine healing and wounds to heal
as he cannot go to Baylor with a wound vac. THank you all! :tender:


UPDATE:
Matt was moved to the new rehab and within a few days developed serious problems
including infections and high fever. He has been transported back to the hospital by
ambulance. He was doing so well, alert, talking and knew what was going on, but in
serious pain from nerve healing, etc., even with pain meds. It has been so very 
difficult for his mom who is running out of energy and needs lifting up too. She fears
he did not get oxygen soon enough at the rehab and is not the same since this latest
setback. 
Please, those of you who can and will, pray for Matt's healing, pain, infections and
for Matt's mom, giving her renewed strength. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Wonderful news! I hope he continues to improve each day!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Brit, what great news! I'm so happy for Matt and his family and hope he continues to make good progress in his recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh, Brit, that is just awesome news. His family and friends have been through so much with this horrible accident, and God does answer prayers. I'm just so excited and relieved to read this good news!! Hopefully, they are going to prosecute the drunk woman who caused this horrible accident. Please keep us updated on his recovery. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what great news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praise God! That is wonderful news.

Linda


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

So good to hear the wonderful news! Hope he continues to make big strides!!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Great news!! I've used wound vacs. They dramatically speed up the healing of a wound so that's a plus. :yes:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is fabulous news!!!

I'm so happy for everyone. I hope he continues to improve every single day!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Feb 23 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733189


> Great news!! I've used wound vacs. They dramatically speed up the healing of a wound so that's a plus. :yes:[/B]



He's had the wound vac on for many weeks but it's a very large abdominal wound so
it will take time and prayers!

Thank you for your continuing thoughts and prayers! I'll tell his mom first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: All Right!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! All right is right! LOL! :dothewave: 
:cheer: Can you tell I'm thrilled for Matt? LOL :cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 24 2009, 01:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733246


> Yes! All right is right! LOL! :dothewave:
> :cheer: Can you tell I'm thrilled for Matt? LOL :cheer:[/B]


 :cheer: Well, Brit, I'm thrilled for Matt, too! :cheer: 

I'll continue to say prayers for Matt. rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Amen!!!

Dear God, :ThankYou: 

THANK YOU so much, for watching over Matt. Praise you. Please continue to lay your loving healing hands on him and his dear wonderful family.

Oh Brit, this is wonderful news :flowers:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful news, i will keep praying for Matt's continued recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Thank God~~~I am so happy to hear this news!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:aktion033: wonderful news !!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Brit!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!

Still sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully, this is the beginning of a happy ending. rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank God! I will continue to pray for Matt's strength and full recovery. If he cannot be the same as before, then may God help him to be even *better* than before.

((hugs)) to you Brit for continuing your updates.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is such good news! Continuing to send prayers and love to all of you!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm cryin'!! Thank you Lord :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Wonderful news!! :cheer:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... what great news!!  I'm glad things are improving... hes got a long recovery but everyday gets alittle brighter! Thanks for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG what a huge improvement. I am so grateful that he is recovering so rapidly. Hugs go out to Matt and his family :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!! Each update gets a little better so please keep it up with the good news. I'm so happy for them. I think about how hard this must be on his mom and it makes me want to cry. I just can't imagine. 
Hugs and prayers to Matt and his family. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the update on Matt, Britt I will continue to pray that each day is going to get better for him and his family rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what awesome news!!! :aktion033: The prayers will be continuing for Matt!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praise God!! That is such wonderful news!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I will continue to pray for Matt's complete recovery. rayer:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

That is wonderful news. I hope he make great strides....fast.

Tell his family (if they are not already doing it to take some photos ( hospitals usuallyforbid it...... but with cellphone cameras they can do it) Because after he recovers you will want the pictures. Alsotell his familyto make 2 journals.One journal should be all medical related things, this will be important later when he has to give health histories etc. Also they should journalthe journey through all the emotion of this. Later on this also will serve a very good purpose, sort of show you how far he has come.Memories fade. My mom kept a journalfor my brother Matt and they only had a few pictures but we wished they had taken more. My brother has little recollection if any of the first few months of recovery and I am sure your Matt willnot recall anyof this ( at this point in his recovery). 


Tell them to be prepared for the tell-tale markers of every level of the coma scale and recovery- they use this scale http://www.waiting.com/rancholosamigos.html Look this Rancho Los Amigos

Coma scale over, and share it with the young people. The rehab will probably take himwhen he hits a certain level.

It will help answer questions they have and understand the progress of awakening. Tell the young people who are his friends to continue to visit him and talk to him and recall stories or read to him..........reading things that would interest him.Tell them not to "talk over him"and forget he can hear.

He is in my thoughts for continued steady improvement with no relapses.

Take care.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 24 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733411


> That is wonderful news. I hope he make great strides....fast.
> 
> Tell his family (if they are not already doing it to take some photos ( hospitals usuallyforbid it...... but with cellphone cameras they can do it) Because after he recovers you will want the pictures. Alsotell his familyto make 2 journals.One journal should be all medical related things, this will be important later when he has to give health histories etc. Also they should journalthe journey through all the emotion of this. Later on this also will serve a very good purpose, sort of show you how far he has come.Memories fade. My mom kept a journalfor my brother Matt and they only had a few pictures but we wished they had taken more. My brother has little recollection if any of the first few months of recovery and I am sure your Matt willnot recall anyof this ( at this point in his recovery).
> 
> ...


Taking pictures and journalizing is a very good idea. I know it's not the time to talk about it, but this is the only time you will be able to take these pictures, and later on these things may make a difference with the insurance company. After an accident when our son was 13, we took several pictures. Fast forward several years later when he had to have dental surgery due to the accident, and the medical insurance didn't want to cover it. We sent them pictures of him right after the accident, current photos, wrote about the accident, his extensive recovery, and his plans for the future, and they ended up paying for everything. They even paid us back for the orthodontic braces that he only had to have because of the accident and they had originally said they wouldn't even consider paying. 

I am very happy for Matt and his family that he is showing very good signs of improvement. I pray that he progresses steadily every day and it's amazing what a difference a day can make. Bless Matt and his family.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Brit, what great news! :wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

It will heal. Keep your eye on the prize!!
I cared for a woman three years ago in home care who had a wound on her abdomen that you could have placed 2 footballs side by side & nothing would have been visable from a lateral view. She had had surgery to remove excess skin & fat after gi bypass surgery. It took about 6 months or so of 3x a week visits but it healed! The wound vac takes away the debris of wounded tissue so that no infection occurs & healing is speeded because there is no dead "junk" tting on top of what is trying to be healed tissue. Before this, the outcome for a wound this large might have been very bad.
I'm so happy to hear the great news!! I'll keep praying. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Feb 24 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733440


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 24 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733411





> That is wonderful news. I hope he make great strides....fast.
> 
> Tell his family (if they are not already doing it to take some photos ( hospitals usuallyforbid it...... but with cellphone cameras they can do it) Because after he recovers you will want the pictures. Alsotell his familyto make 2 journals.One journal should be all medical related things, this will be important later when he has to give health histories etc. Also they should journalthe journey through all the emotion of this. Later on this also will serve a very good purpose, sort of show you how far he has come.Memories fade. My mom kept a journalfor my brother Matt and they only had a few pictures but we wished they had taken more. My brother has little recollection if any of the first few months of recovery and I am sure your Matt willnot recall anyof this ( at this point in his recovery).
> 
> ...


Taking pictures and journalizing is a very good idea. I know it's not the time to talk about it, but this is the only time you will be able to take these pictures, and later on these things may make a difference with the insurance company. After an accident when our son was 13, we took several pictures. Fast forward several years later when he had to have dental surgery due to the accident, and the medical insurance didn't want to cover it. We sent them pictures of him right after the accident, current photos, wrote about the accident, his extensive recovery, and his plans for the future, and they ended up paying for everything. They even paid us back for the orthodontic braces that he only had to have because of the accident and they had originally said they wouldn't even consider paying. 

I am very happy for Matt and his family that he is showing very good signs of improvement. I pray that he progresses steadily every day and it's amazing what a difference a day can make. Bless Matt and his family.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, they're doing all of that and more. They've had lots of advice from others who were in the same situations.
She is one strong woman to have coped with all of this and handled so much of the paperwork, documenting, validating, coordinating and scheduling as well as praying.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 24 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733556


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Feb 24 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733440





> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 24 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733411





> That is wonderful news. I hope he make great strides....fast.
> 
> Tell his family (if they are not already doing it to take some photos ( hospitals usuallyforbid it...... but with cellphone cameras they can do it) Because after he recovers you will want the pictures. Alsotell his familyto make 2 journals.One journal should be all medical related things, this will be important later when he has to give health histories etc. Also they should journalthe journey through all the emotion of this. Later on this also will serve a very good purpose, sort of show you how far he has come.Memories fade. My mom kept a journalfor my brother Matt and they only had a few pictures but we wished they had taken more. My brother has little recollection if any of the first few months of recovery and I am sure your Matt willnot recall anyof this ( at this point in his recovery).
> 
> ...


Taking pictures and journalizing is a very good idea. I know it's not the time to talk about it, but this is the only time you will be able to take these pictures, and later on these things may make a difference with the insurance company. After an accident when our son was 13, we took several pictures. Fast forward several years later when he had to have dental surgery due to the accident, and the medical insurance didn't want to cover it. We sent them pictures of him right after the accident, current photos, wrote about the accident, his extensive recovery, and his plans for the future, and they ended up paying for everything. They even paid us back for the orthodontic braces that he only had to have because of the accident and they had originally said they wouldn't even consider paying. 

I am very happy for Matt and his family that he is showing very good signs of improvement. I pray that he progresses steadily every day and it's amazing what a difference a day can make. Bless Matt and his family.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, they're doing all of that and more. They've had lots of advice from others who were in the same situations.
She is one strong woman to have coped with all of this and handled so much of the paperwork, documenting, validating, coordinating and scheduling as well as praying.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's very difficult to concentrate on all of the "extra" stuff when all you can think about is your child and his suffering, recovery and future. It's impossible to realize how tiring the mental stress can be unless you've been there. My husband and I lost a lot of weight just being in the hospital on a constant basis with our son, and we were eating fairly regularly. The support and prayers of others is something that helps the parents as well as the child. It sounds like the family has a good foundation of support and faith. He is a very lucky young man. We will continue to pray for him.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praise God. I will continue to pray for his complete healing. What a hurdle has been cleared with his awakening.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, that's great news!! I hope he will continue to make such great strides!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That's amazing news!! :happy dance: Totally dance-worthy news! :dancing banana: 

Continued prayers for Matt and his family. Let's go, Matt! One step at a time! :cheer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 23 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733176


> What a great miracle! He's awake, not interactive yet but the doctor said to get him
> a dry erase board and he will be writing soon.
> I cannot tell you how grateful his mom and everyone who loves Matt is for all the
> prayers he's received.
> ...


update above and on orignal post - Mar. 13, Friday


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, this is so sad! Sending Prayers and positive thoughts their way.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh poor Matt. You will remain in my thoughts and prayers :heart:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry and we'll be saying prayers daily for Matt and for his family. rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was so happy to see your first update and now seeing the new one is terrible. I hope this gets better soon for Matt and his family. I can't imagine what he's going through and how hard this must be on his mother and whole family. I'll be praying for them all and I sincerely hope to see a better update soon. This is so very sad.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Matt & his family. I hope he regains the progress he was making. A few yrs ago, a lady I had worked with for a few yrs was in a terrible car accident. She almost died at the scene & had to be airlifted to Nashville. After about 6 weeks, she was discharged to a rehab facility & died within 24 hrs. I think a patient should be very stable before being put in a rehabilitation facility.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will keep Matt and his family in my prayers. 
[attachment=49836:th_52_big.gif]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 13 2009, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744586


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Matt & his family. I hope he regains the progress he was making. A few yrs ago, a lady I had worked with for a few yrs was in a terrible car accident. She almost died at the scene & had to be airlifted to Nashville. After about 6 weeks, she was discharged to a rehab facility & died within 24 hrs. I think a patient should be very stable before being put in a rehabilitation facility.[/B]



I think everyone wanted Matt to stay in hospital longer but they pushed him out the door.
I hope now he will get to stay until he's really stable and doing much better. 
Such a time for his family too. 

Thank you all for addtional prayers for this young guy.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Prayers and thoughts for Matt and his family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing prayers for Matt and his family. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Brit, after my niece's brain injury from the accident, they too moved her to the rehab facility when she started to come out of the coma and had to move her back to the hospital for a while to get her stable again. I will keep Matt in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Terrible news.  His poor mom and family. I will definitely keep Matt and his family in my thoughts. Lets just hope now that he is back into the hospital environment that he stabilizes and starts to improve once again. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this.

I will continue to say prayers for Matt and his family. :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Healing prayers and lots of love to Matt , his family, and all who love him. x0x0x N


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts for Matt and ALL involved. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Dear God,

Please continue to watch over Matt and his Family. Lay your healing hands on him and let this set-back be quick and temporary. Please give your loving strength to his Mom and all those who are near and dear to him. Wrap your loving arms around all of them and keep them close to you.

Amen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh! I'm so sorry to hear of his setback. That's just awful. I sure hope things get turned around again for him. I can imagine how difficult this is on his mother.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Brit, I'm so sorry to read that he's having even more problems. I will continue to keep them in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks for the update, even though it isn't really a good thing to hear. :-(


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Brit, I certainly will continue to say healing prayers for Matt and helpful prayers for his Mom. I sure do hope he can get past all of this, sooner, rather then later.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. Continued prayers being said for Matt and his Mom. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, poor Matt. :bysmilie: I was hoping to hear good news. :bysmilie: 

(((Continued thoughts and prayers for Matt and his family during this terrible time)))

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to pray for Matt and his family and friends.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Praying..........

Terri


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Praying..........

Terri


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so aorry about Matt having developed the problems in rehab and praying he gets stabilized and back on the road to recovery!


----------

